# Door Panel Removal



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

How in the HELL do you remove the door panels on these cars???? The TT, TTS, etc... I actually gave up. I couldn't figure out what to do and didn't want to break things. I took out a screw behind one of the speaker panels and a screw right below the handle. I have the Bose setup.
Does anyone have the slightest idea? I scoured the web, could not find anything.


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Door Panel Removal (sr_erick)*

Very easy, if you know how.
Will be doing a HOW TO for the UK forums when my CF mirrors arrive in a couple of weeks.
In the meantime I'll PM you.
Larry


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Door Panel Removal (N-TT-09-S)*

If you could let me know it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ttswv (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Door Panel Removal (sr_erick)*

Just Found the site. Would also like to know how to remove panels to upgrade speakers front and back.
Thanks


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

Hopefully you, and others, will find this information helpful. 
Edit: Files removed.


_Modified by sr_erick at 10:42 PM 10/6/2009_


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

That seems like a random place to find Audi tech info.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

I built and own the website. I uploaded the files there.


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (sr_erick)*

Just a hint.
Bentley's lawyers can be very aggressive.
I think you find that they are required to be in their licensing agreement with AUDI
The cost of the Bentley manual is very reasonable after all http://www.bentleypublishers.c....html 

_Modified by N-TT-09-S at 8:05 PM 10/6/2009_


_Modified by N-TT-09-S at 8:05 PM 10/6/2009_


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

That's what I have been figuring. I'm going to remove the files. It's ridiculous we can't get this information with the car anyways.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (N-TT-09-S)*

Does that manual include TTS info (I don't know what our engine code is)? Info on mag ride? Just wondering.


----------

